# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  BUSTER B's TES E/TREN E/TBOL CYCLE

## Buster Brown

Thought this day would never come! The cycle officialy started 12/3. 
Goal: Looking to tighten up the diet quite a bit from last cycle, more consistent cardio and gain some quality size. Going to try to not be a slave to the scale.

Cycle: Week 1-12 Tes E @ 500 mgs. per week Sun eve and Thur. morning
Week 1-11 Tren E @ 250 mgs. per week Sun eve and Thur. morning
Week 11-14 Tbol @ 40/50 mgs. per day ( This will be a game-time decision, not written in stone)
Week 1-14 L stane 12.5 mgs. EOD, L Prami .50 mgs ED, Hcg 250 iu's twice a week Sat. evening and Wed morning
Week 15-19 Torem @ 120/120/60/60/60 Nov @ 40/40/20/20/20
* Letro on hand

Training: Hit style for the most part. Will train every bodypart only once a week for the first two weeks (2 on 1 off, 1 on 1 off) and then follow up with a 2 on 1 off approach for the remainder of cycle. As week 4 approaches, I will change the training up a bit and allow a bit more rest between sets during the first heavy compound exercise. One minute rest will be implemented for all isolation work. Cardio will be two 45 minute sessions in the a.m and two 30 minute low impact sessions post workout.

Diet: Based on 187 pounds ( I primed prior to cycle for several weeks) my Tdee plus 500 calories will be 3300 per day.
I will employ a 40/40/20 style diet which will look like this :331 grams protein, 331 grams carbs, 73 grams fat. This will be adjusted accordingly.

Thanks to all the members I PM'd who took the time to answer my questions and special thanks to Stpete and Marcus for setting me straight and answering all my never ending "dumb" questions.

----------


## (Cock-Diesel)

Subbed. Looking forward to following this man. Love seeing the older guys still whippin it on

----------


## Buster Brown

Thanks bro.

----------


## Buster Brown

Seeing how the cycle started last week, here is a little re-cap for the week. My weight went from 187 to 190. I was suprised at this despite doing cardio four times a week. I love the HIT style training, it is definitely the change my body has been craving. My labido has started to increase a bit (always a good thing). I ramped up my prami dosage from .25 mgs a day for four days to .50 mgs a day which I take before bed. The first day @ .50 mgs I got up to take a leak and boy did I feel the nausea!!! It has been ok since and I think for now I will hold at .50 mgs.
Training resumes today. Doing Shoulders, Traps, Tri's, and Abs. 30 min brisk pace walk on the treadmill right after weights. I am fighting a nagging cold and if it tapers off by the end of the week, I would like to start a permanent 2 on 1 off rotation. We'll see bout that!

----------


## Lunk1

I'm confused at why you didnt use the Tbol to kickstart this cycle in the beggining and there is NO need to drop the Tren a week before the test...They are the same ester and will clear at the same time. Shutdown has already occured so you gain no advantage to running test longer or tren shorter...run em both 12 weeks!

Also...since you really just started, have you considered turning your doses around...500tren, 250 test? This would make for crazy gains!

----------


## Buster Brown

> I'm confused at why you didnt use the Tbol to kickstart this cycle in the beggining and there is NO need to drop the Tren a week before the test...They are the same ester and will clear at the same time. Shutdown has already occured so you gain no advantage to running test longer or tren shorter...run em both 12 weeks!
> 
> Also...since you really just started, have you considered turning your doses around...500tren, 250 test? This would make for crazy gains!


I didn't kickstart with the Tbols because last cycle I kickstarted and after I got off the orals I felt like the cycle was at a "stalemate" for the remainder of the cycle despite increased calories and training changes. I know the ester builds up slow enough so that I could have kickstarted. Under advice and given the last cycle experience kickstarting, I think the Tbols will help more at the end (we can roast that chestnut when it happens: ) )
I originally was going to run Tren A but at the last minute went with Tren E and decided to run a conservative 2:1 ratio because I haven't done Tren since the early 90's. Maybe the next go around will be 1:1 and work up to 2:1, we'll see. I am interested in running tren at a higher dose and agree the gains would rock.
My last cycle was Tes C 400 mgs a week and this cycle will be 750 total mgs a week which should yield better results.

----------


## stpete

Gotcha dialed in Buster!

I'll be checking and have fun!!

----------


## Buster Brown

> Gotcha dialed in Buster!
> 
> I'll be checking and have fun!!


Thanks Bro, ready to rock!!!!

----------


## Buster Brown

Yesterday was a Hit style back workout that was certainly humbling! due to the fact that I am really trying to be strict with the 1 minute rest periods and the time it takes to set-up the next set etc. I haven't been able to keep up with my log to record the poundages. Here's what the workout looked like:
1) Weighted Chins. 1st set no weight 12 reps 
2nd and 3rd working set weighted 5 to 8 reps with added forced reps and negatves
2) Old-school T-Bar rows. 3 working sets 12-5 reps
3) Wide-grip pulldowns.... 3 working sets 12-5 reps with drop set at the end
4) One arm dumbell rows.. 2 working sets 8-6 reps with negatives on last set
5) Dead-lifts.................. 2 working sets 10-5 reps
6) Rear Delts..... Reverse flyes 2 working sets 10-6 reps 
7) Reverse cable flyes 1 working set 10 reps with forced reps and negatives 
8) Abs ...Crunches 3 sets to failure
 Reverse crunches 3 sets to failure
Finished off with 30 minute cardio on treadmill at a 6% incline @ 4.3 mph. Diet has been solid. I mentioned I had this nagging cold for over a week now and it seems to be just lingering. If things don't start to get any better, I will go to the doctors. I hope it's not walking pnemonia!(yikes). 
Today will be a total day of rest and tomorrow will be Chest, Bi's, and Abs along with 30 minutes cardio. Going to rest up so I can hit it hard!!!!!

----------


## stpete

Now that's a back workout! Good job.

Concerning your cold. Give it another 5-7 days to completely get out of your system. I know that's what it typically takes me over the last 3-4 years and when i asked my doc about it, he said about 2 weeks is the norm. Not that i'm trying to keep you from going, just relaying my info. But great to see you making it in the gym.

----------


## Buster Brown

> Now that's a back workout! Good job.
> 
> Concerning your cold. Give it another 5-7 days to completely get out of your system. I know that's what it typically takes me over the last 3-4 years and when i asked my doc about it, he said about 2 weeks is the norm. Not that i'm trying to keep you from going, just relaying my info. But great to see you making it in the gym.


My buddys wife is a pharmacist and swears by Mucinex DM. At $42.00 a whack I hope she's right. Today was the first morning I didn't feel like I was going to spit up my lungs  :Smilie:

----------


## Buster Brown

Today I would like to layout what my diet consist of. I used the formula given in the diet section to come up with what I should be taking in daily. I adjusted for my activity level which will be 5 days a week and with a starting weight of 187 ( as I mentioned I primed a bit) I came up 3300 calories a day. Here's my base diet:
Protein Carb Fat
Meal 1) 1 cup Egg beaters 24 0 0
2 large eggs 12 0 10
1 1/2 cups of oatmeal 15 81 7.5

Meal 2) PWO shake 1 1/2 cups oats 15 81 7.5
2 scoops protwin powder 40 8 3
1 bananna 1 27 0

Meal 3) 2 cans tuna 52 0 4
1 1/2 cups sweet potato 5 72 .33
1 tbsp earth balance 9

Meal 4) 4 oz. chicken 36.96 0 4.24

Meal 5) 4 oz.chicken 36.96 0 4.24
1 cup brown rice 4 40 2
1 cup green beans 2 9 0
1 tbsp olive oil 0 0 14

Meal 6) 4 oz. chicken 36.96 0 4.24

Meal 7) Whey protein shake 52 14 4.5
TOTAL: 331 331 73

Sidenote: on the weekends I will exercise a little more freedom in my choices but try to keep the macros in the same ballpark.
Alright boys, time to hit the gym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Buster Brown

Hit Chest, Bi's and Abs thur. and did Legs today. Nothing beats a workout with old school Metalica cranking!!!!!! All exercises performed with 1 minute rest.
Chest
1) Incline Barbell presses 1 warmup for 12 
3 working sets, 12-4 rep range ( employed Rest/pause and negatives on last set)
2) Flat Bench 2 working sets, 10-5 rep range " "
3) Weighted Dips 2 working sets, 8-5 rep range ( negatives )
4) Flat Flyes 2 working sets 10-8 reps
Biceps
1) Straight bar curls 1 working set ( drop set consisting of 4 drops )
2) Preacher curls 2 working sets ( negative on last rep each set)
3) Concentration curls 2 working sets
Abs
1) super set crunches and reverse crunches 3 sets to failure

Have dropped creatine for the remainder of the cycle. Within a couple a days I lost a bit of water retention. As far as the gear goes, my labido has def increased (wife is happy). I have had a tough time sleeping but it's most likely due to my work schedule. Have tried ZZZquil but it didn't really do Jack for me.

----------


## jrlabat

good luck bro ! well be following

----------


## Lunk1

Looking good...can't wait to to see the results pile up!

----------


## Buster Brown

> Looking good...can't wait to to see the results pile up!


Thanks bro. Trying to walk the line.

----------


## Buster Brown

> good luck bro ! well be following


Thanks bro

----------


## Buster Brown

Well, Here we are at the end of the two week mark. I have gained 5 lbs thus far which is ok. I have kept my cardio to a minimum 3 times a week coupled with the HIT style training, I feel I am getting a decent amount of cardio. My main goal is to bulk without the bloat....so far so good. I am starting my 2 on 1 off rotation today and will watch my training volume like a hawk as to not overtrain.
I have to say that I am glad I didn't kickstart this cycle and employed HIT style training from the start of the cycle. I find this style of training to be exciting and enjoy the pace that it demands which keeps my mind off the fact that I am using slow esther gear that hasn't really kicked in yet. I will use the ECA stack here and there pre-workout if I had a horrible time sleeping that day (work night) which has been a big benefit!

----------


## Buster Brown

Began my permanent 2 on 1 off rotation yesterday and kicked it off with Abs, Shoulders, Traps, and Tri's. Despite the speed at which all sets are performed, strength is starting to go up.
Dumbell Military Press looked something like this: 60x12 (1 min rest) 70x12 (1 min rest) 80x10 (1 min rest) 90x5 with 2 forced reps/2 negatives drop set down to the 60's for another 6.
It is the begining of week 3 and so far so good in terms of sides. I did adjust my dosages a tad to reflect a 1:1 ratio which has me at 350 mgs. of Tes E a week and 350 mgs. of Tren E a week.
Body is starting to feel a bit harder but not retaining the water/bloat feel I normally get on Tes.

----------


## stpete

Good weight w/those DB Presses!

Keep up the good work!

----------


## Lunk1

Just think...the fun hasn't even started yet  :Wink: !

Check that BP ALOT!

----------


## mojo999

Keep it up bro... BEASTMODE coming up!!!!  :Evil2:  LOL

----------


## jrlabat

i think shits about to get real!!! don't stop this log bro

----------


## Buster Brown

Thanks for all the support guys, def encourages me to keep the log rolling. I think next week I will take a rotation off from HIT and perform my compound movements with a little more rest to gauge where my strength is really at. 

Def feels like the calm before the storm. My brother is doing the same cycle as I (he's 6'2" 245 and 33) so it should be a good challenge for me.

Yesterday was an hour of raquetball with the wife in the a.m. and Back and Rear Delts before work. 
Back looked like this:
1) weighted wide grip chins 3 working sets 15-5 rep range last set 2 negatives
2) T-bar rows 3 working sets 10-6 reps
3) narrow grip pulldowns 3 working sets 10 - 6 reps last set was a drop set
4) bent-over rows 3 working sets 10 - 6 reps with partial reps on last set
5) cross bench pullovers 2 working sets 10 -8 reps
1) reverse flyes 2 working sets 6-8 reps
2) cable reverse flyes single arm 1 working set to total failure each arm with 2 forced and 2 negatives

----------


## Buster Brown

Just finished up a leg workout:
Extensions: 50/15 70/12 90/12 110/8 (1 min. rest)
Squats: 135/12 225/12 315/12 385/10 425/7 ( wrapped on last two sets and a little more rest between last two sets.)
leg press: 640/12 730/8 820/6 910/4 ( wrapped last two sets)
Stiff leg Dead Lifts: 135/12 205/10 225/8 245/6
Calf Raises off of leg press 550/20 640/12 730/6

Nearing the end of week three and starting to notice the old temper starting to come out a bit more. Diet has been spot on and looking forward to my Monday weigh-in. Body is starting to feel that constant "pump". So far I haven't experienced any true negative side effects from the Tren E BUT it is still early in the game and anything is possible.

----------


## Buster Brown

Weighed in today at 194 lbs. That's nine lbs. just shy of three weeks. I have made micro adjustments in my diet to reflect the added weight. I like this approach better then waiting till I can't get anymore out of the amount of calories I started with and having to make a huge increase at that point. Starting to pin my shoulders and tri's using 25 gauge pins which has been going reallt smoothly. I will stick with the 21 gauge for the glutes, I would hate to have one of those little buggers break off!

----------


## Buster Brown

First off Merry Christmas everyone who has been following along, hope everyone has a great holiday. This is kind of a hard time of year to start cycling for me due to workload and I have young kids. My rational was that after Christmas I would be into week 4 and that Jan and Feb would be smooth sailing in terms of training/diet and my work schedule would be back to normal.
I hope as the weeks go on I can provide some further insight into using Tren E that will be of some value. I have seen a ton of cycles with Tren A but not many with Tren E. Anyway, not much to report other then the HIT style training has definitely livened up my workouts and really look forward to the days off. I have found that 30 minutes cardio after a workout at least 3 times a week seems to be doing the trick. Looking forward to my wifes' lasagna tonight (may need to step up cardio after that..ha ha)

----------


## stpete

Nice gains so far. Liking your leg and back work as well. Weighted chins....you kiddin? haha....

Keep up the good work, buddy!

----------


## Buster Brown

> Nice gains so far. Liking your leg and back work as well. Weighted chins....you kiddin? haha....
> 
> Keep up the good work, buddy!


Thanks bro, I love weighted chins. Once I go to failure I get up on a milk crate to get myself in the up position and do 1 or 2 slow negatives. I do the same with weighted Dips. The only thing I am going to work today is the remote and the fork!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mojo999

Hi.. 9lbs in 2+ weeks, not bad bro... Good job!!! BTW noticed you haven't been complaining abt coughing at all. I always get coughs on Tren Ace due to the frequent pinning. Hmmm... maybe i shd give Tren E a go nxt time, no need to look for 16 different pin sites.. LOL  :Big Grin:  Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you too...

----------


## Buster Brown

> Hi.. 9lbs in 2+ weeks, not bad bro... Good job!!! BTW noticed you haven't been complaining abt coughing at all. I always get coughs on Tren Ace due to the frequent pinning. Hmmm... maybe i shd give Tren E a go nxt time, no need to look for 16 different pin sites.. LOL  Merry Christmas and a happy new year to you too...


Up to 199 this morning. No doubt from the extra roast beef and taters!! No cough at all with the TrenE (at least so far). I have only pinned my glutes and lateral head of shoulders. I usually do tri's as well, we'll see what happens then. I hear a ton of guys complaining about the cough (my brother included) that they get either during injection or post injection. I do in fact still have a bit of a lingering cold but when I cough it is usually accompanied by some flem.
Did some measurements: Waist: 35" Chest: 48.5" Arms: 16.75" Thighs: 25"

----------


## jrlabat

hey man your up 10 pounds thats dam good ! I'm sure the cough is coming sooner r later

----------


## Buster Brown

Just watched Pumping Iron again for the 100th time. All I have to say is Arnold and Franco......Two Bad Motor Scooters!!!!!!!!!
Did chest yesterday and modified my HIT routine just a tad. I allowed for a bit more time (maybe 2 minutes) between sets in flat bench, everything else was the standard minute rest.
Chest:
Flat Bench: 135/15 225/10 275/7 + 1 forced 295/4 + 1 rest/pause 225/10 + 1 forced/1 neg
Incline bench: 225/6 + 1 rest/pause (1 min rest) 205/10 + 1 forced/ 1 partial
Weighted dips: 80/10 + 2 neg (1 min rest) 80/6 + 2 neg
Flat flye:40/10 + 2 partial (1 min rest) 50/8 + 1 neg

----------


## Buster Brown

> hey man your up 10 pounds thats dam good ! I'm sure the cough is coming sooner r later


Thanks man, I am purposely trying to gain slow and steady. I have noticed after injecting and pulling the pin out, sometimes there is a little trace of blood (yes, I do aspirate ) and yet no tren cough (yet anyway). I have to say at 350 mgs., of tren E a week I am not noticing much for sides.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Only side I have from low dose Tren is cardio. Try to run a game of basketball and report back. Nice gains so far. Let's get some 2013 progress photos

----------


## jrlabat

slow an steady wins the race !! an yea iv had blood trace from test before i find just letting the middle stay in for 15-20 sec helps stop that.. 350mg might be your sweet spot man no sides an seeing results is a good good thing !!

patrick i agree i to would like to see 2013 progress pics forsure !!

----------


## Buster Brown

> Only side I have from low dose Tren is cardio. Try to run a game of basketball and report back. Nice gains so far. Let's get some 2013 progress photos


I was going to wait until week 6 for a few pics. I live in New England and I'm white as a ghost right now but will be snapping a few pics soon! I have been keeping my cardio pretty much in fat-burning mode.

----------


## ghettoboyd

nice log bro...im always lurking lol...good luck...

----------


## Buster Brown

> nice log bro...im always lurking lol...good luck...


Thanks for checking in.

----------


## Buster Brown

Trained shoulders yesterday in a non HIT fashion. Here are the highlights:
Seated Military Press to the front: 135/12 185/8 225/7+ 1 forced rep 245/3+ 1 neg
Seated Dbl. Milt Press: 80/12 90/7 + 2 forced reps
Finished with:
Dbl laterals 2 working sets
Front raises 2 working sets
Rear delt raises 2 working sets (all working sets done in a 6-10 rep range and a negative to finish off set)
Barbell Shrugs: 2 working sets 315/12 495/5 drop to 405/8 drop to 315 (as many as possible)

Well, tomorrow is weigh in day for the start of week 5. See you then!

----------


## Buster Brown

Ok, weighed in this a.m. at 197.5 lbs. Little disapointed but not suprised. I really tried to be good during Christmas when I usually do my bad eating and would rather have gained nothing then weight from my poor food choices. Don't get me wrong, I did indulge but only for the meals and not the appetizers. Kind of a happy medium.
I know this is only my opinion and that there are many factors involved here but I "think" the L-Stane is doing a great job at cutting down the bloat as compared to L-Dex. Yes I have made some adjustments to my diet(more like a fine-tuning) which I know also effects bloat but whenever I have done Tes in the past, I always get the bloat.

----------


## Buster Brown

Ok, Chest/biceps today looked like this:
Flat bench: Warm-up 135/12 225/3 275/3 working sets: 315/3 with 1 neg. 275/8 with 1 negative 245/10 racked it for 10 seconds 2 forced reps
Incline Bench: 225/7 245/3 drop set 205/6 with 2 partials
Flat flyes: 50/8 x 2 both sets performed strict with an emphasis on the negative portion of the set.

Biceps:
Staright bar curls: 135/7, 135/6(emphasis on the negative for both sets)
Straight bar preacher curls 85/8, 95/5 drop set 70/6 empasis on the neg.
One arm concentration curls 30/10 x 2 both sets to failure and performed ridiculously slow.

This was a modified HIT style routine in that I allowed for a bot more rest in between sets on flat bench and inclines, all other sets performed with 60/90 second rest intervals. I will be starting my strict HIT routine again this coming week but it was fun to play with some heavier weight.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Seems such a short workout. My volume is much higher. Especially on cycle

----------


## Buster Brown

> Seems such a short workout. My volume is much higher. Especially on cycle


Yeah, it may look like that on paper but let me tell ya, my Chest and Bi's are spent. I don't see the need for a bunch of build-up sets once I get past the initial warm-up. I feel volume should vary in direct correlation to intensity  :Smilie:

----------


## Buster Brown

Back to hardcore HIT training today. Trained Legs today which I usually perform a few more warm-up sets then other body parts due to the big weight jumps. I wrap on squats from 405 up and wrap on hacks from 405 up.

Quads:
Leg extensions: 3 working sets 6-15 rep range (after each set pause for 10 seconds then blast again until failure)
Squats: 135/15 225/12 315/12 405/10 425/8 455/6 (last two sets had a bit more rest)
Hack Squats: 315/10 405/7 455/3 drop set 405/2 drop set 315/6
Hams:
Leg curls: 1 warm-up, 4 working sets ( partials to failure after competing last full rep each set) Would rather have done stiff-legged deadlifts but lower back was saying "no".
Calves: 
Calf raises off of Hack squat machine: 5 working sets 15-6 rep range (partial reps after last full rep of each set)

----------


## OnTheSauce

455x6 is pretty damn solid.

----------


## stpete

^^^^ Agreed!

Good stuff, Buster.

Your weight will get there.

----------


## Buster Brown

Thanks guys, weighed in at an even 200 lbs. today (must have been the Phad Thai over New Years  :Smilie:  ) Performed 45 minutes of fasted cardio this a.m. wanted to get into a steady jog but neither on of my shins would allow it. Had to stick with a brisk walk at a 4.5 % incline. Today is a scheduled day off from the weights but I am going turn the day off into an ab training day. Nothing over-the-top just three exercises/3 sets to failure. Sometimes abs get rushed a little on the days I'm training other muscle groups.
Can I just say that so far I LOVE this 1:1 ratio of Tes/Tren . I think I will use the same ratio when I do a Tes P/Tren A cycle in the middle of the summer.

----------


## Buster Brown

Ok guys, here are a couple of pics. As if my photography skills weren't bad enough, I couldn't upload some of the pic's I wanted to. Trying to keep a sense of humor, I will take some more pics this weekend and try to get some better shots. No laughing!

----------


## stpete

Lookin good buddy.

Backs getting some serious size! Nice.

----------


## jrlabat

You are diff growing buster backs looking yikky bro !

----------


## Buster Brown

> Lookin good buddy.
> 
> Backs getting some serious size! Nice.


Told ya those weighted chins were good for something. Going to try to take a few more today if I don't throw the camera against the wall! This is week 5 and it's the first week that everything has started to kick in!

----------


## OnTheSauce

Yeah man. Back looking real nice!

----------


## stpete

> Told ya those weighted chins were good for something. Going to try to take a few more today if I don't throw the camera against the wall! This is week 5 and it's the first week that everything has started to kick in!


haha...just had to rub it in didn't ya?

----------


## Buster Brown

Ok, this production of photos was def worth its weight in entertainment value, here's a few more pics. I know, Iknow the leg shot looks kinda gay but it will have to work for now.

----------


## Buster Brown

> Yeah man. Back looking real nice!


Thanks bro, some of the pictures came out ok, others...not so hot. Neither my wife nor I have a clue about photography so it was a little trial and error. Hopefully by the end of the cycle I can learn how to snap a decent picture.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Chest looks really good in those

----------


## Buster Brown

> Chest looks really good in those


Thanks for the kind words, I'm really trying to bring up some of my lagging body parts (arms mainly) to try to get a little more balance. I have been considering more of a high-rep routine for chest for a little more shaping. I love HIT style training for arms and feel that with a little time and patience it will pay off.
Weighed in at 201 this a.m. and haven't gained any measureable amount of body fat (according to my cheap GNC fat calipers) at this point.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Drop sets made my arms grow.

----------


## Buster Brown

> Drop sets made my arms grow.


I've just re-visited doing drop sets/ negatives/and partials which are all incorperated in HIT style and think they will pay off. Have you ever checked out Marcus's thread in the AR lounge: marcus's diary? I'm telling ya that thread inspired me to do stuff I haven't done since the early 90's or stuff I just plain forgot about.

----------


## stpete

Lookin good, buddy.

----------


## Buster Brown

> Lookin good, buddy.


Thanks bro. I wish you were still running your log, that was alot of fun.

----------


## marcus300

> Ok, this production of photos was def worth its weight in entertainment value, here's a few more pics. I know, Iknow the leg shot looks kinda gay but it will have to work for now.


Buster Brown, hey first time in here
You have made some visual changes which is what its all about and I can see you growing, good idea to concentrate on the lagging muscle and hit it hard and intesne with some compund movements, Apply HIT and you wont go wrong push and make every rep count otherwise there is no point in doing it. Once you have come to failure and I mean complete muscular failure then apply either forced and negs or dropsets or if rest pause feels better take that route but at all times on your working set go to failure and beyond and personally the shorter the workout the better, once you have done the damage no need to be in there any longer, go home and feed  :Smilie: 

looking good, well done

----------


## Buster Brown

> Buster Brown, hey first time in here
> You have made some visual changes which is what its all about and I can see you growing, good idea to concentrate on the lagging muscle and hit it hard and intesne with some compund movements, Apply HIT and you wont go wrong push and make every rep count otherwise there is no point in doing it. Once you have come to failure and I mean complete muscular failure then apply either forced and negs or dropsets or if rest pause feels better take that route but at all times on your working set go to failure and beyond and personally the shorter the workout the better, once you have done the damage no need to be in there any longer, go home and feed 
> 
> looking good, well done


Thanks Marcus for all the help, your advice has got me out of the rut!

----------


## Buster Brown

Weighed in at 202 lbs. this a.m. Love this cycle, everyday feels like my birthday! Did Chest and Bi's today via HIT style training using strict 1 minute rest between sets. I think I owed Pat a decent chest workout so here goes:
Chest:
Incline press: 135/12 (1 min) 205/12 (1 min) 225/12 (1min) 245/5 1 forced/1neg (1min) 225/5 rest 10 sec. 1 rep/1 neg
Flat: 225/8 1 neg (1 min) 245/5 1 forced/1 neg (1 min) 225/8 drop 205/6 2 partials
Weighted dips: 80/6 2 neg (1min) 60/5 2 neg (1min) 40/10 2 neg.
Incline Flyes: 40/12 (1min) 50/8 x 2
 
Biceps:
Straight Bar: 135 drop 115 drop 95 (can't remember the exact rep count.... min.4 max 12 reps) All three drop sets 1 min rest in between
115 drop 95
85 drop 65
Preacher Curls: 90 X ? x 3 each set taken to failure with partials done at the top to finish off each set (1 min rest in between)
Incline dbl curls: 2 working sets to failure 10 rep range (1 min rest in between)

abs: 3 sets of crunches with 15 lb. medicine ball done to failure each set (45 sec rest between sets)
3 sets of reverse crunches done to failure (45 sec rest between sets)
30 min. cardio @ 4.5% incline and 4.2 mph. Damn my shins are starting to kill me.

----------


## Squats33

If your shins hurt, use an elliptical. Pick a good incline and do 60% max heart rate. I usually go full resistance and keep a steady pace for 40 minutes.

----------


## Buster Brown

> If your shins hurt, use an elliptical. Pick a good incline and do 60% max heart rate. I usually go full resistance and keep a steady pace for 40 minutes.


That's exactly what I am going to do starting today. I have never had an issue with my shins. Usually I jog at a steady pace but after lifting weights I tend to cramp up due to the H20 intake so that's why I started walking at a steep incline.

----------


## Buster Brown

Legs today:
Leg extensions : 4 sets 6-15 rep range
Leg press: 4 plates 20
6 plates 15
8 plates 12
10 plates 8
Squats: 135/12
225/5 feel set
315/5 feel set
405/10
455/8
480/6 *felt like I had maybe 1 more in me but my lower back was starting to really tighten up.
Stiff leg dead lifts: 135/12 185/10 225/8 255/6
Calves: 5 working sets of calf raises off of smith machine 15-8 rep range
30 minutes on eliptical

----------


## Buster Brown

Shoulder day:
Standing Military press 135/12 (1 min rest) 185/8 (1 min rest) 205/5 drop 175/6 with 2 partials
Seated dmbl. Military 70/12 (1 min rest) 80/12 (1 min rest) 90/10 drop 50/5 with 2 partials
Rear Delts 2 working sets ( 1min rest) 8-10 reps 1 set of cables each arm to failure w/ 2 forced reps, 2 negatives
Lateral raises Standing single arm: 2 working sets followed up with 1 set of cables same as above
Standing Front Raises: 2 working sets followed up with 1 set of cables same as above

Triceps:
Nosebreakers: 3 working sets 6-10 reps ( partials on last set)
Overhead tricep presses: 3 working sets 6- 10 reps
Tricep pushdowns: 3 working sets ( last set drop)

----------


## Granovich

Looking good bro!!!
nice gains and your workout routine is awesome!!!
cant wait to see this thing to the end
just out of curiosity how many cycles you ran ? im sorry if you mentioned it before i probably didnt see it

----------


## Buster Brown

> Looking good bro!!!
> nice gains and your workout routine is awesome!!!
> cant wait to see this thing to the end
> just out of curiosity how many cycles you ran ? im sorry if you mentioned it before i probably didnt see it


Thanks for the kind words. In my 20's (I am 42 now) I ran several Tes, Tes/Deca cycles and stopped at age 27, maybe 4 or 5 cycles total. Last spring/summer I ran my first tes only cycle in 15 yrs. to re-test the waters.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Beast for 42. Wouldn't have guessed that old

----------


## stpete

^^^^^ Easy there, patrick. That old? We're not old, we're just "older." haha....44 here.

Nice Avi there BB.

Nice work, keep it up buddy. You're doing great!

----------


## Buster Brown

> ^^^^^ Easy there, patrick. That old? We're not old, we're just "older." haha....44 here.
> 
> Nice Avi there BB.
> 
> Nice work, keep it up buddy. You're doing great!


Thanks bro, I like to think of it as we're just hitting our prime!......at least I tell myself that (haha)

----------


## Buster Brown

Did Back, traps, and 30 min. cardio today. Switched up the back routine a bit just to keep'em guessing. I try to put a big emphasis on the negative portion of the exercise in that the negative is twice as slow as the positive even on the warm-ups. I feel this is critical to a great workout.

Back:
Bent over rows: 135x12 (1 min rest) 225x10 (90 sec rest) 275x5 with 3 partials
Wide grip pulldowns: 120x10 (1 min rest) 150x10 (1 min rest) 175x6 with 3 partials (90 sec.rest) 200x5 with 3 partials dropset 150x5 with 3 partials
One arm dumbell rows: 70x12, 80x10, 90x6
Cross bench pull-overs (not one of my favorites) 50x12, 70x8, 80x6, one set of wide grip pull overs done off of lat machine for a finisher.
Traps:
Behind the back shrugs super-setted with seated dumbell shrugs 135x12 with 90x5, 225x10 with 90x5, 315x8 with 80x6, 405x4 drop315x5 drop225x6 (tried to count to two when holding weight in the up position on all sets)

----------


## Buster Brown

Ok, will be changing things up starting today. I have decided to start incorperating one of my favorite tools into the mix to start taking a little more advantage to my "new" found strength. Like anything, even the best workout needs to be changed/tweaked here and there so this it what the first heavy exercise I do each workout will look like:
Say it's chest day so Flat Bench would look like this: set 1 (warm-up 12 reps) set 2 and set 3 will be feel sets for 2 to 3 reps, set 4 (working set 3 to 6 reps), set 5 (working set 6-8 reps), set 6 (working set 10-12 reps) This will also include the regular bells, lights, and whistles of negatives, forced reps, and rest/pause which will vary. This principle will be applied to the first compound movement only, after that I will employ HIT style training for the remainder of the workout.

----------


## Buster Brown

Weighed in at 205 this a.m. Waaaaaayyyyyyyyy to much pasta and meatballs yesterday but it was a birthday and you still have to take some time to live.
Managed to get a chest workout in but no cardio. I def need to step up my cardio a bit, happy with the gains but don't want to contend with anymore fat then I have to in order to bulk correctly. What I mean by that is basically I prefer a clean bulk over a dirty bulk.

Chest:
Flat Bench: warm-up, feel set, feel set, 315x3 with 1 negative (wanted to go for forced rep but no spot) 275x10 with 1 negative, 255/10 rest 10 sec 2 reps
Incline: 250x5, 225x8 with 1 negative
Weighted dips: 90x8 with 2 negatives, 90x3 with 1 neg., 70x9 with 1 neg.
Flat flyes: 40x12, 50x8x2 (really focus on the negative portion of each set)
Biceps:
Preacher curls: 3 working sets, drop set on last set.
Standing Alt Dbl curls: 3 working sets
Bent over concentration curls with straight bar: 3 working sets

----------


## Buster Brown

Did legs yesterday along with 30 minutes cardio (treadmill set at incline). Here it is:
Leg extensions: 1 warm-up set followed by 3 working sets (12-5) rep range
Squats: 135x15, 225x5, 315x5, 405x12, 455x10, 500x6 All sets/reps performed with 20" box
Leg press: 6 plates x 15, 8 plates x 12, 10 plates x 10
Super set calf raises with leg curls: 4 working sets. Started to lose a little bit of ambition, should have taken my ECA stack!!!

----------


## jrlabat

500 pounds squat is yuckky bro !! How much learner you think you got though this cycle so far ??

----------


## Buster Brown

> 500 pounds squat is yuckky bro !! How much learner you think you got though this cycle so far ??


Hard to say. I dropped creatine at the start of the cycle and swear I lost 3 lbs. of pure water around my mid-section. According to my fat calipers, I have stayed about the same or maybe a half click/click in my favor. Now that I'm over 200 lbs. I'm not feeling as lean and will really watch my diet like a hawk. Just started carb cycling in an effort to maximize lean gains.

----------


## Buster Brown

New routine will go as follows:
Day 1: Shoulders, Traps, Bi's, Abs (maybe 30 min cardio)
Day2: Legs
Day 3: cardio 45 min. fasted in the a.m. (low intensity)
Day4: Chest, Tri's, Abs
Day 5: Back, 30 min. cardio
Day 6: cardio 45 min. fasted in the a.m. (low intensity)
Repeat
I feel like my shoulders need a little bit more recovery time and hope this routine will have the necessary adjustments to make that happen. 
Did shoulders yesterday:
Seated dbl. presses: 80x10 (1 min rest) 90x10 (1 min rest) 100x5 (those 100's are horrible to get in postition, probably wasted 2 reps worth of energy)
Standing Milt: 3 working sets, last set drop set
Seated laterals: 2 working sets with forced reps and negatives, 1 set of cable laterals beyond failure with negatives
Rear delt raises: same as above
Shrugs: 1 warm-up, 3 working sets, last set double drop set

----------


## Buster Brown

Today is a rest day besides my 45 min fasted cardio so I figured it would be a great time to share a little story. My brother and I are doing the same cycle and its funny that we respond very differently to aas. He is sensitive to alot of things that I am not and he has recently developed gyno. We were prepared in that I grabbed some Letro during cycle planning "just in case". I guess the moral of my story is that you need to be prepared for such things when cycling and expect the unexpected because you never know! He has done many cycles that include some hefty dosages and knows his body pretty well so this came as a big suprise to him. Chest and Tri's tomorrow.

----------


## Buster Brown

Chest/ tris last night. Looked like this:
Incline bench: 135x12, 225X10, 250x8, 275x5 w/ 1 neg
Flat Dbl.: 90x10, 100x8, 110x5 i 1 forced rep/1 neg
Weighted dips: 90x8, 100x4 2 negatives, 90x8 1 neg
Incline flyes: 50x10x2

Tris,
Nose breakers: 3 working sets (forced reps last set with neg)
Overhead Tri Extensions: 3 working sets (" ")
Underhand tri extension: 2 working sets ( drop set both)

----------


## Buster Brown

Weighed in at 205 this a.m. Decided to scrap the idea of carb cycling for my bulk. The days that I am supposed to take in an additional 1000 calories are just too much for me and I will just stick with an accurate 500 over tdee. Did back yesterday:
Weighted chins: bodyweight x 12, 20 x 10, 30 x 7 (1 min rest)
Bent over rows: 225x10, 250x8, 275x8(1 min rest)
Close grip pulldowns: 3 working sets (1 min rest, don't remember poundages)
One arm dumbell rows: 90X8, 100x8, 100x6 (1 min rest)
Close to Tbol time!!!!!!
Stiff arm pulldown to front: 3 working sets (1 min rest)
Traps:
Shrugs supersetted with dbl shrugs: 4 working sets, last set triple drop set. All sets try to hold weight for 2 count.

----------


## Buster Brown

Starting to experience a bit of fatigue despite changing things around a bit. I am in week 8 right now of my planned 12 week cycle. I was originally going to start Tbol in week 11 but will run it week 9 right up until Pct.

----------


## Buster Brown

Taking a day off today. Tired, tired, tired. I am sure the rest won't hurt.

----------


## Buster Brown

Did legs yesterday and it appears that the every other day training regime has worked this week. I will be starting Tbol saturday. I think I will start with 30 mgs. a day for the first week and adjust accordingly. I had kind of a lazy week and my reasoning was to rest up to try and finish the rest of the cycle balls to the wall. I have found HIT style training very addictive but draining as well. Whenever I do straight sets I feel lazy like I should be doing more. All in all this has been a great cycle and have gone from 187 lbs. to 204 lbs.

----------


## Buster Brown

Started Tbol today @ 40 mgs. Can't say anything magical has happened yet! Did Chest and Tri's today.
Chest:
Flat Bench: 3 warm-up sets, 315x3 w/ 1 neg, 280x10 w/2 forced reps 2 negs, 275x8 drop 225x8 3 partials
Incline Bench: 275x4 drop 225x6 3 partials, 225x8 drop 205 drop 185 (forget the rest of the reps)
Weighted Dips: 3 sets with 80 lbs 6-9 reps to failure with negative at end of each set
Flat flyes: 3 working sets to failure, drop set set on last set

Tri's:
Overhead dumbell extensions: 3 working sets to failure
Nosebreakers: 2 working sets both with drop sets
Close grip pushdowns: 2 working sets both with drop sets

----------


## Buster Brown

Beginning of week 9. Weighed in this a.m. at 207, started at 187. Performed 45 min. fasted cardio this a.m. and did Back and rear delts this afternoon. Back highlights were Bent-over rows: 225x10, 275x8, 295x5 drop 225x8 drop 185x8.

----------


## Buster Brown

Fasted a.m. cardio. 45 minutes on treadmill. I can't fit into any of my uniforms at work anymore, sure glad it's winter!

----------


## Buster Brown

Killed shoulders today:
Smith Machine: 3 warm-up sets, 3 working sets all triple drop setted and to failure
Dbl. presses: 2 working sets to failure
Dbl.front raises: 2 working sets to failure both drop setted, 1 set of cables to failure with negative
Dbl. lateral raises: same as above
Barbell shrugs: 2 warm-up sets, 3 working sets last set triple drop-setted

----------


## Aziz

Buster I will be following take befour pics
Best of luck.

----------


## Buster Brown

> Buster I will be following take befour pics
> Best of luck.


I will put some up at the end of the cycle. My old avi was a pretty fair description of before. Have some pics on page 2 mid-cycle.

----------


## Buster Brown

Not thinking tooooo much of the Tbols @ 40 mgs. Will be going up to 50 mgs. starting tommorow.

----------


## Buster Brown

Here is a pic at week 9 and the pale picture of me was taken in the early fall.

----------


## jrlabat

can diff see a diff . chest looks a lot bigger good work man . whats the bw weight change in the two ?

----------


## Buster Brown

I was probably 187-190 in the first pic, now I am weighing in at 207. I have gained 20 lbs. on this cycle. Starting to feel the Tbols @ 50 mgs.

----------


## Buster Brown

Took saturday off to celebrate wedding anniversary (Filet Mignon,Potatoes, Caesar Salad, Splash of wine). Set to destroy Chest and Tri's today!!!!

----------


## Buster Brown

Back from the gym and had a chance to workout with my brother (man that dude is strong!)

Chest:
Flat bench: 135x12, 225x8, 275x8, 315x3, 285x8 rest pause 3 more reps, 275x8 drop set 225x9
Incline: 225x8, 245x6 rest pause 2 reps, 245x5 drop set 225x7
Flat flyes: 3 working sets
Weighted dips: 3 sets with 90 lbs 5-8 reps
Triceps:
Skullcrushers: 3 working sets
Overhead dbl extensions: 2 working sets with 100 lb.dbl 12-6 reps
V bar pushdowns: 2 working sets, both triple drop setted
Done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Buster Brown

Into week 9 and weighing 208, up 21 pounds from the start of cycle. I was going to cap it off at 10 weeks but now that I have scaled my training volume back a bit, I feel I am recovering ok and will continue with the planned 12 weeks. I like the Tbol at 50 mgs. a day, seems to be allowing me better workouts which is all I can ask for.
Crushed back last night along with abs and rear delts.

----------


## Buster Brown

Solid shoulder routine:
Barbell Military press seated: 135x12, 205x10, 225x8, 255x3
Seated Dbl. press: 80x12, 100x8 plus 2 forced reps, 90x12 plus 2 forced reps and 1 neg.
seated lateral raises: 2 working sets to failure plus partial reps, 1 set of cable lateral raises to failure plus negative
seated front raises: 1 working set to failure, 1 set of cable front raises to failure plus negative
Barbell shrugs: 225x12, 315x10, 405x8 rest pause 3 full reps then partials
Done!

----------


## Buster Brown

Into week 10 and cardio is tough! Did a 3.5 mile run on the road (first time in a while, usually do cardio indoors) and the leg pumps were insane, had to take a few breaks and walk which was pretty disappointing. I got through the run but it wasn't pretty. In some ways I can't wait to get off cycle so my cardio can start to return to normal.

----------


## Buster Brown

Trying to deal with the blizzard. Just got power back after being without for two days. Sure was rough doing Chest by candle-light!

----------


## Buster Brown

Now that the power is back and I am starting week 11, I will be training in a solid HIT style manner just as I did at the beginning of the cycle as a sort of last hurrah attempt at the cycle. When I can, I will be splitting up my muscle groups into two workouts per day (this will only be practical half of the week) when possible to try and give each muscle group enough attention. Will be starting a course of HGH beginning on the first day of PCT.

----------


## Buster Brown

Here is a week 11 photo. Up 21 pounds. I can't wait to shed a little flub-a-dub that I think has come on later in the cycle. This is mostly due to doing half the amount of cardio that I planned on. This is common for me due to the massive thigh pumps and shin problems I get on-cycle.

----------


## opeth71

Nice work man!

----------


## Live for the PUMP

Great gains Buster! Your shoulders and chest got much bigger! 21 lbs and doesn't look like you put on an ounce of fat either!

----------


## Buster Brown

> Great gains Buster! Your shoulders and chest got much bigger! 21 lbs and doesn't look like you put on an ounce of fat either!


Thanks for the kind words bro. The fat calipers haven't really budged and I have really tried to keep my bulk as clean as possible (holidays/birthdays have been the exception) which I think has helped. I am very curious to see how the numbers are going to play out after Pct.

----------


## Buster Brown

Cranked out shoulders and traps today followed by 30 minutes cardio kick-boxing.
Shoulders:
Smith machine: 3 warm-up sets, 1 working set to failure followed by a triple drop set, all drops done to failure
Seated lateral raises: 2 working sets to failure, 1 set of cables with forced reps and negatives
Seated front raises: same as above
Rear lateral raises: same as above
Barbell shrugs: 3 feel sets, 1 working set to failure, rest pause then double drop/ both drops to failure.

30 min. cardio kick-boxing

----------


## Buster Brown

Now that I am getting to wrap up the cycle so to speak, I have made a few a few determinations. I love tren E in the range of 350 mgs. while using Tes E @ 350 mgs. Great cycle (for me anyway) with minimum sides. I will be running the cycle for 12 weeks and the only reason I didn't cut it at 10 was because I wanted to use the gear up and not have any open vials hanging around (not that it's a big deal, just the way I am). I don't think it is absolutely imperative Tren E is run for 12 weeks as I haven't made any real gains past week 8. Next time I will plan it for 10 weeks and call it a day.

----------


## Buster Brown

Today was a sad day as it was my last pinning. I will keep on with the Tbols for the next two weeks and toying with the idea of running Prop until 3 days prior to the 14 day mark. Did chest and tri's this evening.
Chest:
Flat Bench: 135x12, 225x8, 275x8, 315x4 with negative, 300x7 rest pause 1 more rep, 275x10 drop 225x12 with 1 neg.
Incline barbell: 225x9,1 min rest 225x7, 1 min rest 205x10
Incline flyes; 3 sets 50x8-12 (1 min rest all sets to failure)

Triceps:
Nose breakers: 3 working sets (1 min rest)
Seated tricep extensions with Ez bar: 3 working sets (1 min rest)
Rope pushdowns: 3 working sets to failure ( 1 min rest)

----------


## Buster Brown

Here are a few pictures in my final week on this cycle. My wife and I still haven't mastered taking pictures but you get the idea. I will be starting my first HGH cycle which will start a week before Pct and continue for 6 months. I would like to give a thousand thank you's to Marcus 300 and St.Pete who both helped me throughout the entire cycle and always answered my never ending questions. I thank everyone for reading and commenting on my cycle results and hope it may have even helped some of you. Thanks again guys, see you in the summer for the next round!

----------


## twitz

Fantastic work Buster! You made some nice changes! I would say your cycle was a great success  :Smilie: 

And holy friggen traps  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Buster Brown

> Fantastic work Buster! You made some nice changes! I would say your cycle was a great success 
> 
> And holy friggen traps


Thanks for the kind words. Very happy with this cycle and my compound choices. Now looking forward to taking off some flub very slowly.

----------


## Buster Brown

Starting weight: 187 lbs.
Weight as of today: 208.5
Will continue with the Tbols and pin prop @ 100mgs eod till 3 days prior to pct.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Great gains so far. Very good progress

----------


## Aziz

Wow buster I completely forgot about your log sorry brah. Your looking real solid (no homo) your shoulders and traps grew the most good job.

Aziz

----------


## Buster Brown

> Great gains so far. Very good progress


Thanks bro, Haven't heard from you in a while, hope all is well. Getting ready to jump on HGH. I will be starting it during Pct and running it for 6-8 months. Loved this cycle, hate to get off of it. Felt like my birthday everyday.

----------


## Buster Brown

> Wow buster I completely forgot about your log sorry brah. Your looking real solid (no homo) your shoulders and traps grew the most good job.
> 
> Aziz


Thanks bro, I have to say training HIT style really brought alot of lagging bodyparts up to snuff. I think adding HIT style training was just as important as the cycle itself to achieve results.

----------


## Buster Brown

One week out from Pct and just started my first Hgh shot. First week of Hgh will be 2 iu's a day, yes this is a super small dose to start with and I will jump up to 4 iu's starting next week.

----------


## Buster Brown

Going to keep my calories the same through-out Pct which is currently about 3500 a day split into 40/40/20 ratio. Will also have to adjust workout volume back a tad. This is tough for me because I'm such a creature of habit but my joints are telling me other-wise.

----------


## Buster Brown

Will be adding T4 to my Hgh protocol starting tomorrow. Will be taking 100 mcgs. a day.

----------


## stpete

Damn sorry i missed so much of this Buster. You've done a great job. And you've started the hgh, great.

I hear ya w/the joint issue. Ours are probably very similar.

Good luck w/your future plans!

Talk soon, Buddy.

----------


## jrlabat

Looking great buster !! You did good with this cycle !!
You should cut up alil bit with the hgh

----------


## Buster Brown

Getting ready to drop the Tbol, I had decreased it from 50 mgs a day to 40 mgs. At this stage of the game it is purely pshychological and just want to keep workouts solid. Will be mixing a little ephedra in with my C4 for a pre-workout drink during Pct.

----------


## Buster Brown

> Looking great buster !! You did good with this cycle !!
> You should cut up alil bit with the hgh


Not in toooo big ahurry to cut. Calories must be kept high during Pct or you will lose a good chunk!

----------


## Buster Brown

> Damn sorry i missed so much of this Buster. You've done a great job. And you've started the hgh, great.
> 
> I hear ya w/the joint issue. Ours are probably very similar.
> 
> Good luck w/your future plans!
> 
> Talk soon, Buddy.


Thants alright my friend, there's always the NEXT one! Need to hook up and do some weighted chins (haha)!

----------


## stpete

That would be cool. And you'd whip my ass. haha....

----------


## Buster Brown

> That would be cool. And you'd whip my ass. haha....


Well, my flat bench svcks and I know yours doesn't so I guess we can call it a wash!

----------


## Buster Brown

Last good shoulder workout before Pct kicks off sunday.
Here are the highlights:
Dumbell Shoulder Presses: 80x12, 90x12, 100x10, 110x5 drop to 70 for (I forgot but I finished off with partial 1/4 reps)
I dropped the Tbol today and took my last Hcg shot @ 375 iu's.

----------


## Buster Brown

Today was my first 4iu hgh shot and my first day on Pct. I woke up early to hit the head and took my Torem and Nov . I will be doing the following protocol for the first time: Torem: 120/120/60/60/60
Nov: 40/40/20/20/20
Will keep this log up until the end of pct so we can see if the combination of Hgh and this protocol helped me maintain gains or not.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Should keep virtually everything. Mirin profile pic too

----------


## Buster Brown

> Should keep virtually everything. Mirin profile pic too


Wish'n and hop'n!

----------


## Buster Brown

First chest/tri workout on Pct and went in with the mentality to stay within 5% of max poundages. I noticed benching I was getting a little nagging shoulder pain so that was a good indicator to not over-do-it!
Flat bench: (135x12, 225x8, 275x8) warm-up sets, 300x8 with 1 forced rep and 1 neg, 275x8 drop 225x7 done with bench. trying to keep the numbers in the 8 range as I feel 4's and 5's are just to much strain on my shoulder joints right now.
Incline bench: 2 working sets, last set a triple drop set
weighted dips: 2 working sets , 1 neg at the end of both sets
flat flyes: 2 sets of 12 for a good stretch!

----------


## Buster Brown

Did back yesterday and still producing some solid numbers (for now anyway). I have been advised to take my hgh/t4 either an hour before a carb meal or after. My plan was to inject and go for a run but it is stilll a little chilly up here where I live so I have opted to get up take shot and go back to bed for an hour. Might sound pretty lazy but I only average 5 to 6 hours sleep a day (work nights).

----------


## Buster Brown

Well I finally did it. tweaked my quad by not warming up properly and was doing 10 plates on each side of the leg press by my 4 th set. This was all in an effort to start scaling back my workouts a bit. Moral of the story= Don't skip your warm-up sets.

----------


## jrlabat

hope the tweaked quad dont mess you up to bad buster .. iv tweaked my glut with SLD a lil bit back from jumping strait in to my working set

----------


## Buster Brown

> hope the tweaked quad dont mess you up to bad buster .. iv tweaked my glut with SLD a lil bit back from jumping strait in to my working set


Just being STUPID on my part, already feels better and will be able to proceed as planned. I def like the Torem over clomid, no mood swings!

----------


## Buster Brown

Well, survived my first week of pct and only dropped a pound. Workouts have been soild but my joints are feeling it a little bit. Have been keeping calories up and will keep them there until pct is over.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Good stuff, how's libido?

----------


## Buster Brown

> Good stuff, how's libido?


Libido is actually ok. Taking trib and everything seems to be working ok. Obviously the 24 hour teen-age feeling has gone bye-bye but that is to be expected. I have to say I like Torem waaaaaaay better then clomid, def not as moody.

----------


## OnTheSauce

Liquid cialis better than trib, but to each their own

----------


## Buster Brown

> Liquid cialis better than trib, but to each their own


My brother tells me the same thing and it is on my list of things to order!

----------


## Buster Brown

Lifts are still pretty good heading into week 2 of Pct. Have only lost 1 lb. so far. I did chest/tri's yesterday and the numbers weren't too bad.
Chest: 
Incline bench: 135x12, 185x12, 225x10, 275x6
Dbl flat: 90x12, 100x10, 110x8 (only have up to 110 lb dbls.)
Weighted dips: 2 sets with 70 lb. dbl. for 6-10 reps
Flat flyes: 40x12x2
My thought is that as long as I can perform at least one solid set in the max weight range (or 5%) that I was on-cycle then the muscle are still getting the stimulation and need to be of size to handle the load. The key is not to over do it!

----------


## Buster Brown

First set-back in pct today. Went out to do a 3 mile run and at the half way point strained a calf muscles. Had to gimp back home half walking/ half jogging when the other calf tweaked out on me. What a sight, finally got home and have been doing a slow burn ever since. Def should have stretched before the run.

----------


## OnTheSauce

That sucks man. Stretchhhhh

----------


## Buster Brown

Will be taking today and saturday off and then begin my new rotation. I changed things in an effort to give my shoulders a little more rest time.
Day1: Chest, Bi's, and abs
Day2: Legs
Day3: Off (fasted cardio once calves are up to snuff)
Day4: Shoulders, Tri's
Day5: Off (cardio)
Day6: Back, Traps
Day7: Off

----------


## Buster Brown

Starting week 3 of Pct. Have lost a total of 2 lbs. so far. Joints aching a bit but that could be from the hgh plus my hands feel a bit numb most of the time. All in all strength has still been decent and still striving to keep poundages within 5 to 10 % of max poundages used on cycle for my heaviest worlking set only to avoid injury but still stimulate the muscle.

----------


## Buster Brown

Ok, pct does svck but what are ya gonna do! I would say I def bottomed out during week 2. Trying to stay focused on having solid workouts which can be a bit of challenge when you are used to lifting up the whole world. Not much to report on the hgh other then some achy joints and some hand tingling/numbing. I do sleep better but that could because I am off the tren . Weight holding at 206.

----------


## Buster Brown

I like the new routine that I am doing, seems to be giving me enough rest while being able to go as heavy as possible. Happy I only have a week of Pct left to say the least. I am still giving Torem a big thumbs up for better moods!

----------


## Buster Brown

Week 4 of Pct starts today. Sure missing that big pumped feeling despite the fact that I have only lost a total of 2 to 2 lbs. so far and the tape measure hasn't really changed. It still just doesn't look quite the same but that's the way it goes. Going to start doing decline bench in my chest routine to take a little pressure off of the shoulder joint and still be able to go heavy.

----------


## Buster Brown

Worse dream came true during Pct. Caught a nasty stomach virus and dropped 8 lbs. in two days. I am sure most of the weight loss is dehydration but I feel weak as can be and have no appetite.

----------


## Buster Brown

Looks like I caught the norovirus. Nasty little bug that hits like a freight train. Last for about 48 hrs. and then if that's not bad enough, the gastrointestinal discomfort last a few more days. What can ya do! I am pretty bumed about the weight loss after busting my hump on-cycle and having a decent Pct and only losing a few pounds up to that point. I need to stay positive and take one day at a time. 
I did train shoulders and legs yesterday which was Ok considering the circumstances. Didn't break any records but still had a decent workout. Still not much apetite, force-feeding has svcked but I need to eat.

----------


## AlainDL

> Looks like I caught the norovirus. Nasty little bug that hits like a freight train. Last for about 48 hrs. and then if that's not bad enough, the gastrointestinal discomfort last a few more days. What can ya do! I am pretty bumed about the weight loss after busting my hump on-cycle and having a decent Pct and only losing a few pounds up to that point. I need to stay positive and take one day at a time. 
> I did train shoulders and legs yesterday which was Ok considering the circumstances. Didn't break any records but still had a decent workout. Still not much apetite, *force-feeding has svcked but I need to eat.*


True Juicer's mentality right there, haha. Good luck with keeping the gains and improving.

----------


## Buster Brown

> True Juicer's mentality right there, haha. Good luck with keeping the gains and improving.


Thanks man, just goes to show that a setback can occur at anytime, but it really svcks when your almost at the finish line!

----------


## OnTheSauce

> Worse dream came true during Pct. Caught a nasty stomach virus and dropped 8 lbs. in two days. I am sure most of the weight loss is dehydration but I feel weak as can be and have no appetite.


Happened to me, last 2 runs. I lost a ton with the flu in november. It will come back, just stay positive

----------


## Buster Brown

> Happened to me, last 2 runs. I lost a ton with the flu in november. It will come back, just stay positive


I was pretty devestated at first glance, because I had a great cycle and Pct wasn't going that bad either (for Pct anyway). I went from 206/207 down to 200 and it felt like it sucked the life out of me (where did I go?, I thought to myself). Ahhhh, if it wasn't that, it would be a torn muscle or something else.

----------


## Kelectronic

You've got some killer lats, dude. I'm interested to see how they turn out after the cycle is over.

----------


## Kelectronic

norovirus was spreading like wild recently, took out a good portion of my office. It sucks, man. Puking for 2 days straight.

----------


## Buster Brown

> You've got some killer lats, dude. I'm interested to see how they turn out after the cycle is over.


Thanks bro, cycle is over and they are still there; they even survived the norovirus!

----------


## Buster Brown

Well, happy to Pct is over and I finally have my appetite back. As I said before, I started the cycle at 187 lbs. (yes, I primed) and went as high as 207/208 and all said and done will have to settle for 202 lbs. This is what I will base my new tdee on and begin a prime for my summer cycle sometime at the end of April. I gained and kept 15 lbs. and didn't put on any measurable body fat, I'll take that! I don't know how much that virus played into things but it couldn't have happened at a worse time. Still doing 4 iu's 5 on 2 off hgh.

----------


## West Coast Winner

> Thanks bro, cycle is over and they are still there; they even survived the norovirus!


What's your favorite lat exercise?
And which bodybuilder can I look up on YouTube to copy his form from to grow a nice back like that? 
Good work brother  :Smilie:  motivated me.

----------


## West Coast Winner

> Well I finally did it. tweaked my quad by not warming up properly and was doing 10 plates on each side of the leg press by my 4 th set. This was all in an effort to start scaling back my workouts a bit. Moral of the story= Don't skip your warm-up sets.


Upload a pic of your quads. No homo.

----------


## Buster Brown

> What's your favorite lat exercise?
> And which bodybuilder can I look up on YouTube to copy his form from to grow a nice back like that? 
> Good work brother  motivated me.


I really noticed a change in my back when I started doing weighted dips. I have been doing them for about a year or better and I do them with a fairly wide grip.
I typically do a warm-up with no weight for 12 and then add weight using a Dip belt. I seldom add more then 30 lbs. and keep my reps from 12-6.
Another favorite is Bent-over rows doing them the way Dorian Yates does them. You can find his back workout on you tube and his seminar on back technique. as well. I also employed HIT style training throughout this cycle which also helped.

----------


## West Coast Winner

> I really noticed a change in my back when I started doing weighted dips. I have been doing them for about a year or better and I do them with a fairly wide grip.
> I typically do a warm-up with no weight for 12 and then add weight using a Dip belt. I seldom add more then 30 lbs. and keep my reps from 12-6.
> Another favorite is Bent-over rows doing them the way Dorian Yates does them. You can find his back workout on you tube and his seminar on back technique. as well. I also employed HIT style training throughout this cycle which also helped.


I'm familiar with Dorian's bent over rows. Love those ****ers. As for weighted dips... For the longest time I didn't have a good belt to put a chain onion UNTIL 2 WEEKS AGO! I JUST bought an inzer belt and ill try this out next back day. 

But I'll be honest... I only do dips if I doing chest or triceps.

----------


## Buster Brown

> I'm familiar with Dorian's bent over rows. Love those ****ers. As for weighted dips... For the longest time I didn't have a good belt to put a chain onion UNTIL 2 WEEKS AGO! I JUST bought an inzer belt and ill try this out next back day. 
> 
> But I'll be honest... I only do dips if I doing chest or triceps.


Use the the belt that you dips with to do you weighted chins. I see that I wrote weighted dips, sorry about that. I should have proof-read my post before I posting. Yes, WEIGHTED CHINS are excellent. You may struggle at first with them, but they are well worth the effort and you will see results.

----------


## West Coast Winner

> Use the the belt that you dips with to do you weighted chins. I see that I wrote weighted dips, sorry about that. I should have proof-read my post before I posting. Yes, WEIGHTED CHINS are excellent. You may struggle at first with them, but they are well worth the effort and you will see results.


Sweet thanks brotha. Had to take 2 days off the weights for some studying. I'm exhausted and can't wait til I can lift tomorrow afternoon.

----------


## Buster Brown

Have adjusted calories to just under 3,000 a day following a 40/40/20 split. Will be doing three 45 minute cardio sessions a week in an effort to drop a little flub before the next go around. In an effort to keep intensity and workouts brief and not stress about the loss of strength, I will be doing HIT style training again with 1 minute rest intervals.

----------


## < <Samson> >

Good log bro, legit gains too. 15 pounds, shit even 10 pounds of LBM is damn decent.

----------


## Buster Brown

> Good log bro, legit gains too. 15 pounds, shit even 10 pounds of LBM is damn decent.


Thanks bro, going to start priming in the few weeks and making plans for a Tes p/Tren a/Hgh 6 to 8 weeker in July!

----------


## Salforis

would love to see how will your "summer cycle" looks like. gains seems great. good one !

----------


## Buster Brown

> would love to see how will your "summer cycle" looks like. gains seems great. good one !


Thanks bro.

----------


## Buster Brown

Starting my 7 week post cycle and I am finally really starting to feel like myself. My lifts during Pct were ok in terms of strength but didn't really feel the "day after effect" when you know everything has been blown away. This is due to the fact that my hormone levels were so low. My weight has still remained at 202 lbs. and despite some shoulder pain (that is finally starting to subside) everything is starting to level out. I have started some cardio 2-3 times a week jogging 4 miles. Week 9 I will begin a serious prime for 8 weeks.

----------


## West Coast Winner

> Starting my 7 week post cycle and I am finally really starting to feel like myself. My lifts during Pct were ok in terms of strength but didn't really feel the "day after effect" when you know everything has been blown away. This is due to the fact that my hormone levels were so low. My weight has still remained at 202 lbs. and despite some shoulder pain (that is finally starting to subside) everything is starting to level out. I have started some cardio 2-3 times a week jogging 4 miles. Week 9 I will begin a serious prime for 8 weeks.


Pct is tough. Try as hard as you can to keep up a high calorie diet. How many calories a day are you eating on average anyways , just curious.

----------


## Buster Brown

> Pct is tough. Try as hard as you can to keep up a high calorie diet. How many calories a day are you eating on average anyways , just curious.


I am at 2700 calories a day right now weighing in at 202. I will begin to carb cycle in another week or so. High calorie diets are great when you are on the sauce but once Pct is over, time to get on maintenance. Your body just doesn't partition the calories the same or use the calories like it does on cycle. If you are not paying attention, this is where you will start to add unwanted fat.

----------


## Buster Brown

This week has been the first week that I have carb cycled properly and included some cardio. I am about 8 weeks away (maybe a week sooner) from my next cycle. I feel (dreams/sides) the [email protected] 4 iu's a day but it is really hard to say if it is all it's cracked up to be. I guess only time will tell as I have only been running it for 7 weeks.

----------

